# Bad_pool_header question.



## BenM11 (May 8, 2013)

Hi, I know there is a lot of material already on this but I called Sony support after my Vaio repeatedly blue screened with this message. 
The lady told me to go to:
Start>run>msconfig>Hide all Microsoft services>Disable all

My question is, what did this do exactly? Because it seems to have stopped services from Amd, Intel, Apple and google etc. Are these necessary services or will i miss them?

Thanks Ben


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

What she told you to do basically is part of a Clean Boot
How to perform a clean boot to troubleshoot a problem in Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista

This is to eliminate third party apps and services from booting with windows.

If the error went away, start adding them back one at a time until the error comes back, then you will know which one is causing the problem and be able to take the correct action


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

> My question is, what did this do exactly? Because it seems to have stopped services from Amd, Intel, Apple and google etc. Are these necessary services or will i miss them?


If you are running applications that rely on these services then you certainly will miss them. Most antivirus applications and some others rely on third party services. Disabling these services is only a diagnostic procedure, not a cure.


----------

